# Six Minute Solutions Thermal and Fluids Problem #47



## RVincent (Apr 13, 2007)

If anyone has done this one, where does the n1 = 3550 RPM come from?

Thanks,

Randy


----------



## MetroRAFB (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't have the 6 min. solutions, post the question here if it's not too involved and I'll see if I can help.


----------



## RVincent (Apr 15, 2007)

MetroRAFB said:


> I don't have the 6 min. solutions, post the question here if it's not too involved and I'll see if I can help.


Thanks anyway, Metro. I finally checked the errata for this book, and found that a key piece of information was missing. The 3550 RPM was supposed to be stated on the pump curve.

Randy


----------

